# October 2012 Photo Thread



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2012)

Gah, I wish we were back in August...

Lil'FA hones her diving skills


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Gah, I wish we were back in August...
> 
> Lil'FA hones her diving skills


 
This pool looks scarily like the one at me mum and dads house.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2012)

sim667 said:


> This pool looks scarily like the one at me mum and dads house.


 
Andalucia?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Andalucia?


 No, catalonia.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 2, 2012)

Cool, you're not my brother in law then.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 2, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Cool, you're not my brother in law then.


 Its highly unlikely, as i have no brothers or sisters.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 3, 2012)

Departing soon at platform 15 by cybertect, on Flickr




A wide tale by cybertect, on Flickr




Stagecoach 18488 [LX55 BEJ] by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Oct 3, 2012)

Highbury Park Launderette by dweller88, on Flickr




Closed Printing Shop by dweller88, on Flickr




Highbury lads by dweller88, on Flickr




rubbish corner by dweller88, on Flickr

out with the OM 50mm 1.8


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2012)

there was a fairly loud storm this morning and  another one due this afternoon  , so I thought that I would go down to the captains wife near Sully for lunch and watch it roll up the Bristol channel
heavy rain but no thunder and lightning  




looking east across steep and flat holm towards weston super mare 




Weston ...in the distance 




sorry about the occasional minor stitch error ...no tripod


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2012)

looking west towards Barry Island in the distance










then it arrived





the big sky ones are 90 degree camera rotated 5~8 shot panos ....think Ill try it again at the same spot but with a tripod to reduce stitch error's...ace place for a dawn methinks


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Andalucia?


 
Looks like the Vinuela area?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Oct 4, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Looks like the Vinuela area?


 
My guess is that it is on the edge of the olive belt. Somewhere between Cordoba and Malaga.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 4, 2012)

Aberthaw beach this morning 




watching the rain run up the channel on the English side









not a soul in sight


----------



## cybertect (Oct 5, 2012)

London Bridge Bus Station Works by cybertect, on Flickr




Canti-Deck North (Moon version) by cybertect, on Flickr




South Eastern Railway Offices by cybertect, on Flickr




Roadworks, Tooley Street by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm missing London ....just a bit


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 5, 2012)




----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2012)

Seats by cybertect, on Flickr




Shad Thames Shadows by cybertect, on Flickr




Riding The Shard escalator by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2012)

cybertect said:


> Seats by cybertect, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That's fab


----------



## cybertect (Oct 6, 2012)

Ta

We get sun straight down Shad Thames like that just twice a year, at least when I'm heading for work. I have a similar shot taken exactly five years before in 2007, same date, same time within about 45 minutes 




Shad Thames Morning by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2012)

So far I haven't been anywhere interesting or done anything interesting this month, so here's a picture of the blinds at the front of my house instead:






There's a lovely little app called 6x6 on the iphone. It's meant to simulate the experience of square format shooting with a TLR (you can have it flip the image for a more 'authentic' experience if you want), but it's had a little overhaul recently to introduce a few nice things. You can shoot in colour or b&w, and for each there are various settings that appear in the live preview. They aren't all instagrammy, but more akin to different types of film (although they aren't named after film stock). You can also bring up two different grids on screen to help with composition, which is a really nice feature. It also apparently shoots in tiff


----------



## cybertect (Oct 8, 2012)

I may have to investigate that


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 8, 2012)

It has all sorts of levels of focus, which I haven't quite worked out yet. Tapping the screen does one kind of focusing, tapping then swiping to another area of the picture does another, tapping in one place then holding in another does something else. I think it's so you can set your point of focus in one place, but use another for setting the exposure, which is really quite nifty.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 8, 2012)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think it's so you can set your point of focus in one place, but use another for setting the exposure, which is really quite nifty.


 
Sounds like ProCamera, which allows you to do that.


----------



## cybertect (Oct 8, 2012)

Soggy evening at London Bridge and non-soggy Shoreditch




A bit damp by cybertect, on Flickr




Overground Rail Replacement by cybertect, on Flickr




Shoreditch High Street station by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2012)

Love that first one, cybertect.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 9, 2012)

Stalking cat, having just discovered a new box:


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 9, 2012)

My film camera's finally ready to shoot, so I may have something to show by the end of the month!


----------



## cybertect (Oct 9, 2012)

Quilter Street by cybertect, on Flickr




Museum of Childhood by cybertect, on Flickr




Pool of London by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 10, 2012)

I really like the finish on your shots cybertect.  

I can't tell if it's the camera, the lens, your post processing or if you're just annoyingly good at taking photos.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 10, 2012)

Totally agree fM. I've thought the same about RoyReed and neonwilderness too. The excellent photo-taking bastards.


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Totally agree fM. I've thought the same about RoyReed and neonwilderness too. The excellent photo-taking bastards.


Thank you! If it's any consolation I did study photography at college for three years and then worked as a landscape and architectural photographer for about fifteen. I had my first camera when I was 10 so I've been taking photos for fifty years.


_My first camera_


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 11, 2012)

RoyReed said:


> I did study photography at college for three years...worked as a landscape and architectural photographer for about fifteen...had my first camera when I was 10...been taking photos for fifty years


So just lucky shots then, yeah?


----------



## dweller (Oct 12, 2012)

mobile phone




New Brighton Lighthouse by dweller88, on Flickr




The Mersey Arms, Birkenhead by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## dweller (Oct 12, 2012)

Sussex Pony by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Oct 12, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> I really like the finish on your shots cybertect.
> 
> I can't tell if it's the camera, the lens, your post processing or if you're just annoyingly good at taking photos.


 
been thinking the same thing ... really sharp clean images
 ....is it post ed ?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 12, 2012)

cracking day today ...then the rain came 
Southerndown to Porthcawl


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2012)

Just popped outside and took this while waiting to fill up with water.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been playing around at night


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 13, 2012)

Southampton docks from the roof of Ikea about an hour ago.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Quartz (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Totally agree fM. I've thought the same about RoyReed and neonwilderness too. The excellent photo-taking bastards.


 
Yes. The skills displayed here are amazing.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## HAL9000 (Oct 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Just popped outside and took this while waiting to fill up with water.
> 
> View attachment 23955


 
Where was that picture taken? I went on a very boring the trip down the monmouthshire canal, boat was just too slow but I did get some good pictures.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2012)

I havent taken any photos so far this month.

That must be changed


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 15, 2012)

Sweet FA said:


> Totally agree fM. I've thought the same about RoyReed and neonwilderness too. The excellent photo-taking bastards.


Thanks  For my it's just been through practice (both taking the photo and post processing) and being selective about what I upload.  I've taken plenty of shit photos too 

One from this afternoon:


----------



## Tankus (Oct 15, 2012)

One mans shit....... is another mans fertilizer ....heh  

last lot from the beaches , as you have probably all been beached out 

LLantwitt major ...yesterday ........like a mini Indian summer 




















fairly crowded for once ........must have been almost twenty people


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 15, 2012)

Shropshire union canal


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 15, 2012)

moored boats


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 15, 2012)

views from the boat


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

processed the above on my laptop and now thinking they're waay too dark.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> processed the above on my laptop and now thinking they're waay too dark.


Yews, they might be a little dark. However the main thing I notice is that fractionMan, your sensor has even more dust bunnies than mine


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah. I think I need to get it cleaned.  Recommendations?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah. I think I need to get it cleaned. Recommendations?


 
I clean my FujiFilm with pec pads and eclipse solution. You need a 240VAC power adaptor for mine, they don't recommend doing it under battery power in case the shutter closes while you are in there cleaning.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

pec pads?

eclipse solution?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> pec pads?
> 
> eclipse solution?


 
http://www.photosol.com/store/pc/home.asp

Actually from that page I would use the Sensor Swab and Eclipse solution.

On my camera, I basically open the shutter, a combination of buttons, then wipe with a moist sensor swab across the sensor a couple of times and job's a good un.

If you are not sure about that, I would check your user manual for the camera to see what it recommends and perhaps go to dpreview.com and ask in your camera's forum how others clean their sensors.



eta: oh, I see that site is a US one.... looking to see if there is a UK equivalent.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

Cheers for the info but 45 bucks for a swab? Fuck that  I'll get some of those pads though 

eta: 4 swabs plus small bottle £17.95 here: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VisibleDu...LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1e707b2b9b&_uhb=1


----------



## weltweit (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=sensor swab type 2&tag=googhydr-21&index=aps&hvadid=9509945105&hvpos=1t1&hvexid=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=743496341546530080&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=b&ref=pd_sl_7f3lb2tt6d_b

Another way of getting them... £28.30 for 12 swabs...


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 16, 2012)

10 swabs plus fluid for 10 quid:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Cam...EIGI/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1350383800&sr=8-4


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 17, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Yeah. I think I need to get it cleaned. Recommendations?


 
Take it in to somebody. That's what I do.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 17, 2012)

Hugin Panorama taken with an old Zorki C camera and Industar-22 lens.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2012)

Fotoxx Panorama - Olympus XA


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 18, 2012)

Hugin Panorama - Olympus XA






Hugin Panorama - Zorki C & Industar-22


----------



## dweller (Oct 18, 2012)

GORE LTP by dweller88, on Flickr




Untitled by dweller88, on Flickr




Untitled by dweller88, on Flickr




Untitled by dweller88, on Flickr


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2012)

stowpirate said:


>


 
Are these HDR?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Are these HDR?


 
No just LX5 & Photoscaped. I just used B&W, auto levels, reduced colours, backlight & brighten function. The LX5 over saturates colour's a tad. Back light gives some ghosting on edges


----------



## sim667 (Oct 19, 2012)

The edge glow is what made me thought they were HDR.


----------



## fractionMan (Oct 19, 2012)

I prefer the blue one.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 19, 2012)

the ghosting makes it look like a collage


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Tankus (Oct 19, 2012)

where is this ?


----------



## stowpirate (Oct 20, 2012)

Tankus said:


> where is this ?


 
Aberdaron on the Llyn Peninsula Wales.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 20, 2012)

Vague déjà vu....... went there as a child.......back in the 60's........something about the road and graves.   ....bit surprised I had that feeling


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## RoyReed (Oct 24, 2012)

Lydford Gorge by RoyReed, on Flickr




Lydford Gorge by RoyReed, on Flickr


----------



## Tankus (Oct 28, 2012)

fishing in the shadow of Hinkley point reactors ...this afternoon .....


----------



## Tankus (Oct 28, 2012)

Gower from last monday

Swansea national waterfront museum .........great building in dire need of exhibits






























more coast shots ....I am trying to cut back ..honest .!...but when the sun is out ....!


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 28, 2012)

Really like that last one


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## dweller (Nov 1, 2012)

reading glasses by dweller88, on Flickr

auditioning for new series of The Killing


----------

